# Thinking About Getting A Rhom



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow. It's been a long time. I've been following the hobby for a while. I lost my shoal about 10 years ago, I'd say. My 150g tank had a pressure crack out of the blue one day. I saved all my fish though. I just had to give them away since I didn't have a tank large enough to house them.

I'm looking to get back into it again and take my time. I want to make some good decisions and do some research before I hop back in. Does anyone have some general guidelines to follow when looking to get a setup for a Rhom?

Any good guides on this forum for keeping a Rhom? I've done a search, but it didn't net me anything worth while.

Thanks!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How big are you going to start with?

I got mine at 1/2" or so, it lived in a 55 for about a year, was upgraded to a 90, and a 120 around 2 years old. He is now around 13-14" and around 12 years old. I have always believed in large tanks, high flow / turnover and focusing on water quality. His diet is 99% pellets (hikari in the red bag) and occasionally other fillets / shrimp etc. Have NEVER used store bought feeders, although for a while I had way too many convict fry that would end up in his tank.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

Honestly, I was looking to start with a 75 gal. You got a reputable place to buy online now a days? I want to get a Peruvian. Any tips for substrate or filters? Where do you get your pellets? Daily diet on these things?

I remember there being more material on Rhoms. I can't seem to find jack anymore.

Can I see a pic of your Rhom? Must be awesome to see him grow over the years.


----------



## SillyGoose (Jul 10, 2016)

Jeffers said:


> Honestly, I was looking to start with a 75 gal. You got a reputable place to buy online now a days? I want to get a Peruvian. Any tips for substrate or filters? Where do you get your pellets? Daily diet on these things?
> 
> I remember there being more material on Rhoms. I can't seem to find jack anymore.
> 
> Can I see a pic of your Rhom? Must be awesome to see him grow over the years.


I had a good transaction w/ this guy on ebay: rhom

purchased a healthy Sanchezi


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

My substrate is gravel, minimal decor, filtration is a sump with 10x turnover and another 10x or more in powerheads (some kick on with the lights). I get my pellets from a local Petco, but you can get them online. He eats about 10-12 of them 4 or 5 times a week. When he was smaller I would pinch the pellets with my finger to make bite sized pieces.

You can try Aquascapeonline.com, they are about the only vendor I know of anymore.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

SillyGoose said:


> Honestly, I was looking to start with a 75 gal. You got a reputable place to buy online now a days? I want to get a Peruvian. Any tips for substrate or filters? Where do you get your pellets? Daily diet on these things?
> 
> I remember there being more material on Rhoms. I can't seem to find jack anymore.
> 
> Can I see a pic of your Rhom? Must be awesome to see him grow over the years.


I had a good transaction w/ this guy on ebay: rhom

purchased a healthy Sanchezi
[/quote]

Why didnt i think about ebay before i was buying fish .... thank you for find , now i gotta setup 2nd tank


----------



## SillyGoose (Jul 10, 2016)

Ægir said:


>


wow you raised a beast there !! beautiful !!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks... it has prob grown about 2 inches from those pictures but, still looks similar. Hoping he keeps growing and stays around for another 15 years


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

hmmm ,,,,, i got empty 30 gall ;-)


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Tips: I would start with the largest tank you are willing to get...even though your rhom maybe small...the younger years are vital to growth potential...feed them as much as you can when they are young .... but maintain great water quality ... I can give more information once you get your rhombeus piranha...also one last tip...setup the tank as best as you can think of so you can minimize future changes to their environment...Piranha's are not good with change and go through fasting periods when stressed...


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

40 gallon wide, eheim canister, plant light for the surviving algae (all my plants died). 7 years and going. Absolutely the most boring pet I've ever owned bit I love the guy/gal


----------

